# New Hedgehog Calendar



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

Our newest Hedgehog Calendar is ready for purchase. It is a 15 month calendar beginning October, 2008. A portion of each sale will go directly to hedgehog Rescues. To order, go to:
http://www.lulu.com/content/3754840


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I tried clicking on the NEXT arrow button to view all the pages, and it will not go past page one. 
It would be nice if we could view all the pages of the calendar.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried that as well, and couldn't see them :? I'd like to see which pic of Inky made it in...


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh! I've been looking for a hedgie calender! But I can't find one anywhere =[ How much does this cost?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, nevermind. It says on the website :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i would like too see the other pics too


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Cinca,

Can you fix the link for the calendar, where we can view ALL the pages?

Pixie


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Is this the HWS calendar? If so, Juni is featured on it!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I tried that as well, and couldn't see them :? I'd like to see which pic of Inky made it in...


How/where do your enter your hedgehog to be on a calender? I would like to enter Herisson sometime.


----------

